# Renderfarm?



## NoGFX (2. April 2007)

Nabend,

bin mir nicht 100% sicher, ob es wirklich in diese Rubrik gehört, kann aber ja notfalls verschoben werden.

Ich möchte eine kleine private Renderfarm aufbauen, das ganze soll nichts spektakuläres werden, vorallem dem Budget zuliebe. Das ganze soll sich im Rahmen von ca. 1000€ bewegen (ist wie gesagt nichts spektakuläres!).

Nun einfach mal ein paar Fragen dazu:

Wo sollte etwas mehr Geld in die Hardware fliesen, wo weniger?
Macht es Sinn mehrere Rechner mit wenig, oder wenige Rechner mit viel GHz zu benutzen?
Wie Belastungsfähig muss ein Netzwerk dafür sein?

Dies sind die Fragen, welche mir als erstes in den Kopf kommen. Also wenn jemand ein paar hilfreiche Tipps dazu hat, immer her damit


----------



## DarthShader (3. April 2007)

Hm, 1000 Euro finde ich wirklich etwas knapp. Nicht, weil man damit nicht eine Renderfarm aufbauen könnte, sondern weil z.B. der Netzwerk Overhead den Nutzen nicht rechtfertigt. Für 1000 Euro würde ich mir da eher ne richtig schnelle Maschine kaufen, irgendwas Dual Core im High End Bereich, vielleicht auch 2 für das Budget.

Ich würde da nicht jetzt 5 Rechner draus bauen wollen, ich denke der Nutzen wäre nicht so stark. Das Netzwerk Overhead hängt natürlich auch davon ab, was Du renderst, bzw. in welchen Auflösungen. Aber generell sollte das nicht das Problem sein, evtl. Gigabit Lan, kostet heute ja auch nicht mehr viel.

> Macht es Sinn mehrere Rechner mit wenig, oder wenige Rechner mit viel GHz zu 
> benutzen?

Mehrere Rechner mit wenig Ghz zu haben macht Sinn, wenn die Anzahl der Rechner wirklich groß wird, was mit 1000 Euro nicht zu schaffen ist.


----------



## ppb (7. April 2007)

Hmm... Eine Renderfarm besteht aus x Rechnern mit extremer Leistung. Ist also mit 1000 Euro nicht zu schaffen. Warum möchtest du eine private Renderfarm aufbauen? Wenn du normal mit einem 3D Programm arbeitest, besitzt Du ja schon einen Rechner. Und sollte der nicht reichen kannste ja einen neuen kaufen. Denn das ist mit 1000 Euro schon eher möglich. Falls Du aber ein grosses Projekt am Start hast, kannst Du dich ja an eine Renderfirma wenden.

Bsp.: http://www.rendercore.com/rendercoreweb/index.do;jsessionid=08159BBB44BFB320738A76CFFBA571E2

Die haben genug Rechenleistung ->  

Hardware:
A. 3THZ COMPUTING POWER
B. 3.6GHz XEON Quad (4) FILE SERVER 
C. 3.0GHz XEON DUAL(2) RENDER NODE 
D. 500 machine
E. 10 Terabytes RAID level 5 storage
F. 2 TO 4GB MEMORY 
• Operation system  
  A. linux(32,64bit) / B. windows(32,64bit) / C. macosx(32,64bit) 
• Network 
  A. 2xT3 connection to internet with capacity up to OC-12
B. Gigabit switched internal network for servers 

(das ist eine Firma von vielen^^)

Gruss PPB


----------

